# killn Crew Lanyards?



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey, my question i guess is has anyone ever owned one or seen them in person? What are your opinions, i was leaning towards either this or a leg iron lanyard. However i like the look of the killn crew fat rope one. Fill me in on what you people know.
thanks 
josh


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Killin Crew is the ticket. i have a Cobra braid and Fat round with another Fat round on the way. Killin Crew is a quality rope made out of paracord, so it wont rot on you, and is all that i will every buy. The lanyards are reasonable with any color combo and amount of drops any guy would like


----------



## Tylor Johnson (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you have a link or dont they have a website??


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

www.killncrewlanyards.com - you wont be dissapointed


----------



## dkcaller14 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for your interest and support of Killn Crew Lanyards. If you guys have any questions feel free to PM me, I am Braider for Killn Crew.

Mike Stadler


----------

